

Apple’s new Swift Playgrounds need a sandbox - espadrine
http://9to5mac.com/community/apples-new-playgrounds-need-a-sandbox-typing-a-malicious-script-could-wipe-your-hard-drive/

======
jayvanguard
As someone has commented in the article most REPL environments are not
sandboxed so I wouldn't consider this a requirement.

But yes, don't download and blindly run random Swift scripts...

